#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید تلویزیون کارکرده

## m_v_b

سلام استاد دورو ورتون تلویزیون ال ای دی یا ال سیدی کار کرده نیست که برای فروش میخوام اگر هست باهاتون تماس بگیرم

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام استاد دورو ورتون تلویزیون ال ای دی یا ال سیدی کار کرده نیست که برای فروش میخوام اگر هست باهاتون تماس بگیرم


سلام مهندس جان. خیر متاسفانه. فعلا چیزی موجود ندارم.

----------

*m_v_b*,*باباخاني*

----------


## m_v_b

ممنون استاد

----------

*صابری*

----------

